# Found one of my old doodles.



## MajinCubyan (Jan 26, 2016)

I really like it, mostly cause I was drunk when I did it. Haha.





It's called "Welcome to the Mushroom Kingdom, bitches."


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 26, 2016)

That Fire flower plant (forget its name atm) Looks OP as fuck lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> That Fire flower plant (forget its name atm) Looks OP as fuck lol


Haha, I was trying to make it as intense as possible. 



VinsCool said:


> Nice one!


Thanks man, seeing that got me drawing again, cause its been far, far too long.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 29, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> I really like it, mostly cause I was drunk when I did it. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspiring. Really creative. Makes me want to draw again... Ha-ha...


----------



## Muffins (Jan 29, 2016)

Someone get that Piranha Plant a cough drop!


----------

